# Anyone about for a game between now and the new year??



## Lump (Dec 13, 2016)

Last night was my last shift of the year #easystreet
All my playing partners are still stuck in the daily grind.....so Anyone up for a knock between now and the new year?

Can play at my gaff or more than willing to travel a little ways to play.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm off all next week (playing Seaton Carew on Monday) but not got a lot on after that.
Bit of a trek though unless there's somewhere half way ish.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 13, 2016)

I shouod be able to play on Friday James, not look at the weather but as long as it's not atrocious.  Open to where we play.


----------



## Lump (Dec 13, 2016)

Good man Josh. 
Any ideas on a course?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 13, 2016)

Any kind of golf will be good.  We are off matts at the moment at ours.  how about Selby?  Or we could look at visiting somewhere.


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2016)

What's wyke ridge like at this time of year?


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I'm off all next week (playing Seaton Carew on Monday) but not got a lot on after that.
Bit of a trek though unless there's somewhere half way ish.
		
Click to expand...

Any room for 1 at Seaton?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2016)

Lump said:



			Any room for 1 at Seaton?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, we're only a 2 ball at the minute, booked for 10am. Only thing is I booked it through Tee Of Times so you may have call the pro to book or something.


----------



## snell (Dec 14, 2016)

Lump said:



			Any room for 1 at Seaton?
		
Click to expand...

My standard of play didn't put you off enough at Moor Allerton then I'm guessing!?!?!


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Yes mate, we're only a 2 ball at the minute, booked for 10am. Only thing is I booked it through Tee Of Times so you may have call the pro to book or something.
		
Click to expand...

I'm game. May be able to get another to make up a 4ball. I'll let you know


snell said:



			My standard of play didn't put you off enough at Moor Allerton then I'm guessing!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a gluten for punishment &#128514;

Edit: just so I can tell him a price, how much is it?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2016)

Lump said:



			I'm game. May be able to get another to make up a 4ball. I'll let you know

I'm a gluten for punishment ï˜‚

Edit: just so I can tell him a price, how much is it?
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Â£25 when I looked on their website.


----------



## Lump (Dec 14, 2016)

Going to have to bail on friday Josh. A family member has golf blocked me due to his work arrangements.

Just me on Monday Beezerk. I'll phone the course tomorrow just to confirm my extra place.


----------



## snell (Dec 14, 2016)

Lump said:



			Going to have to bail on friday Josh. A family member has golf blocked me due to his work arrangements.

Just me on Monday Beezerk. I'll phone the course tomorrow just to confirm my extra place.
		
Click to expand...

Golf blocked....class, I'm pinching that phrase 

See you on Monday :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2016)

Lump said:



			Going to have to bail on friday Josh. A family member has golf blocked me due to his work arrangements.

Just me on Monday Beezerk. I'll phone the course tomorrow just to confirm my extra place.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate, my surname is Vaughan if you need it.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 14, 2016)

If I can work a golf pass out I'll be in touch. My place Baildon is fully open, full greens and tees or could meet halfway somewhere - Willow Valley was excellent on Sunday.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 15, 2016)

Lump said:



			Going to have to bail on friday Josh. A family member has golf blocked me due to his work arrangements.

Just me on Monday Beezerk. I'll phone the course tomorrow just to confirm my extra place.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no worries.


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm off Christmas - New Year so if anyone wants a knock then let me know.

I'm in Cheshire but can travel.


----------



## Lump (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks like you've been joined by another 2 ball. Gutted, was really looking forward to finally playing Seaton.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2016)

Lump said:



			Looks like you've been joined by another 2 ball. Gutted, was really looking forward to finally playing Seaton.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I didn't know they could do that.


----------



## Lump (Dec 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Really? I didn't know they could do that.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, niether did I. Didn't mention if it was members or P&P like yourselves. Golf blocked again :angry:


----------



## Lump (Dec 16, 2016)

How fixed are you for 10am? they have 9.15 available. Pleas don't worry if it's a hassle.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2016)

Lump said:



			How fixed are you for 10am? they have 9.15 available. Pleas don't worry if it's a hassle.
		
Click to expand...

What change the whole booking time?
Fine with me if it's doable. I don't think Alan would mind either. I booked it through Tee Off Times though so I don't know how I can change it.


----------



## Lump (Dec 16, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			What change the whole booking time?
Fine with me if it's doable. I don't think Alan would mind either. I booked it through Tee Off Times though so I don't know how I can change it.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure the pro could move things around on his system. But only if you guys 100% sure you don't mind.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2016)

Lump said:



			Im sure the pro could move things around on his system. But only if you guys 100% sure you don't mind.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sure, go for it if you can mate, Alan has given the nod as well.


----------



## snell (Dec 16, 2016)

Lump said:



			Im sure the pro could move things around on his system. But only if you guys 100% sure you don't mind.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine for me....I'll be up early anyway as the missus' alarm will be going for work


----------



## Lump (Dec 16, 2016)

All sorted, Pro was sound as a pound with it. Booked in for 9.15. (You won't get an email regarding change of times, but all is sorted)
Owe you both a beer after


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2016)

Lump said:



			All sorted, Pro was sound as a pound with it. Booked in for 9.15. (You won't get an email regarding change of times, but all is sorted)
Owe you both a beer after 

Click to expand...

Superb work mate.


----------



## snell (Dec 16, 2016)

Lump said:



			All sorted, Pro was sound as a pound with it. Booked in for 9.15. (You won't get an email regarding change of times, but all is sorted)
Owe you both a beer after 

Click to expand...

Nice one!


----------

